# Expecting first Litter!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

So, we just impregnated J.M. by Dr. Worm.

J.M. is a Silver Tan doe and Dr. Worm is a large gold blue brindle Buck with a nice yellow belly and sides.

Any advice for first time breeders? And what sort of coloring do you think we should expect?


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Just relax, and let nature do it's job. Prepare mentally for the culling, if the litter is large.

But when waiting for the pups, there's not much to do, but take a good care of the mom to be, and other mice. Never let the water run out, and give them lots of healthy foods and clean bedding. Always good if you manage to clean the cage day before the birth, so she gets to deliver in a clean cage, and you dont have to clean it right after they are born, so no stressing.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Coloring wise: Brindles, and if Dr. Worm is a blue brindle, then maybe some blues, blacks


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

at what size litter do you think culling would be necessary? it's their first one so i don't expect too large of one


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

There are different opinions of the culling... But it depends what the purpose of the babies is. If they are to be sold as pets, its usual to cull most of the males, because it's harder to sell them. I recommend leaving females in even numbers, 2, 4 or 6. Most people want 2 mice, from 3 females you might end up with one unsold... So if they are pet-mice, you could leave 4 females and think carefully if you want to leave one male, and even more carefully if you leave more. Think about what happens to them, if you cant get them sold.

If pups are to become feeders, the best number of babies is 8, if more, they wont grow as fast. And males usually grow faster to adults, so feeder-breeders tend to leave males alive, and cull the smallest ones of the litters, no matter what gender.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice!


----------

